# Christmas Handle....



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

I was asked by a friend, if I would make a snakeskin handle for his grandson, who is ten years old, but a avid angler...and makes his own jigs....how could I refuse, such a request....first one I made in four years...its turning out well...
Can't wait to see the ear to ear smile...


ML...:texasflag


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I suppose almost any kind of a hide or skin could be used for a rod handle. Seems odd to me that I have not seen any fish scale handles yet. That would seem more appropriate given the usage.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

kneekap said:


> I suppose almost any kind of a hide or skin could be used for a rod handle. Seems odd to me that I have not seen any fish scale handles yet. That would seem more appropriate given the usage.


Well I think they look awesome!!!!!!! Guess you don't understand the concept of custom do you...................

Can't wait to see the finished product ma'am!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I don't think tanned fish skins hold their color like snake skins. Looks great MaryLou! We killed 11 copperheads at the ranch over Thanksgiving...I thought for a minute about trying to tan a few, but passed. The kids gonna be blown away!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

2400tman said:


> Well I think they look awesome!!!!!!! Guess you don't understand the concept of custom do you...................
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product ma'am!


I will definitely post the photos...

Thank You...


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Goags said:


> I don't think tanned fish skins hold their color like snake skins. Looks great MaryLou! We killed 11 copperheads at the ranch over Thanksgiving...I thought for a minute about trying to tan a few, but passed. The kids gonna be blown away!


This young angler..will be blown away...

Thank you...


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

mlv said:


> This young angler..will be blown away...
> 
> Thank you...


He sure will!!!!!!


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

That looks really great, but my dislike of snakes would probably keep me from fishing with it.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

That's really cool! Is it wrapped on brass tubing and coat it with finish?


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

AlwaysWorkin said:


> That's really cool! Is it wrapped on brass tubing and coat it with finish?


Wrapped on a cork handle...covered with epoxy...

Thank You..


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

That's incredibly unique. Impressive doesn't even begin to describe it. Good show!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

ATX 4x4 said:


> That's incredibly unique. Impressive doesn't even begin to describe it. Good show!


Thank You...:smile:

ML..:texasflag


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Christmas Morning...*

Christmas Morning In Pennsylvania...and One Happy Young Angler, with his Christmas Handle.......He and His Grandpa..are going to build a rod together....doesn't get any better than that !!:smile:


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

That's awesome ML... he looks happy.!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

It is beautiful,but growing up in Rattler country,it gives me the woolies.Fantastic work!!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

That's what it's all about! A smile on their face says it all!! Well done!!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Very Awesome! nice work.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

GrandFather...and Grandson, built the rod together on the custom handle, I supplied....here are the results....
This was a real Christmas Story...


ML...:texasflag


----------

